# [Regular Season Game 20] Houston Rockets at Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(11-8)/(12-8)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, December 5, 10:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Blake / Roy / Webster / Aldridge / Oden*


_*Preview*_


> After opening the season with a loss at the Rose Garden, the Houston Rockets have become a much better road team.
> 
> Houston looks to complete a perfect four-game trip when it meets the Trail Blazers on Saturday.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tough game out in Portland land, go Rockets let's make it 4 in a row.
Is LaMarcus Albridge out of the game?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Did they update the Rose garden? It seems a lot newer than years past...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets are 11-8!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

mtlk said:


> Is LaMarcus Albridge out of the game?


He's questionable. And I read on a Blazer's blog that they'll try another starting lineup.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ouch. Just watching Oden fall hurt me.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Scola with the dream shake!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Finally a 3Po.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

10 pt lead


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I see its touch brandon roy and get a foul night again


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We should keep the hot hands in the game NOT out.
Need a good start to the 3rd quarter to win the game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I see its touch brandon roy and get a foul night again


If we actually made some shots it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

9-0 start, just like mtlk said.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Now just a 5 pt game.:smackalot:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man it just makes you think. Poor Oden.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please do'n let Ariza shoots, if he do the Rockets will lose.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

1 point lead going to the 4th qtr.

Any news on Oden?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

My God. **** these refs!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Landry is carrying us.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Landry!!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Very impressive game by Landry tonight.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Landry is carrying our sorry asses.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Give Landry the 6th man of the year right *now*.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Big time shot by Scola!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Luis Scola is CLUTCH!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It's up to defense now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Roy is just too good.:shutup:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Tough loss.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We lose 90-89,but it was a great game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I think we could have found a better last minute play than an Aaron Brooks drive.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tough [email protected]@king loss.:bowen:
Damn, we need a go to guy?
We
Need





















t-mac.:lol:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I heard that when I was watching the game. Awesome. We should have won that game. 

Also, Ariza sucks


----------

